

Someone (probably) solved the Goldbach conjecture - wsxiaoys
http://arxiv.org/abs/1110.3465

======
logjam
No. Nor has the author proven the Riemann Hypothesis, as the other paper
recently submitted to arxiv by that author claims to have done.

~~~
nandemo
It's only a matter of time until he proves P != NP too.

